# My bad guts



## mybadguts (Jul 29, 2018)

I must be desperate as I have found myself on this website in the hope that someone may be able to offer some help. It started like this.

So that this makes sense to everyone I live in the UK. About 20 years ago I came back from France where I had been on a fishing trip and drove through the night and ate on board the ferry at about 4am. The next morning (28 hours later) at home I got the push bike out and went for a ride only to be completely exausted and not even able to pedal up a hill so headed for home. This was in May when the weather was quite nice. When I got back home I put the gas fire full on and sat in front of it shivering finally succuming and going to bed where I stayed for the best part of a week. Anything I ate or drank went straight through me. I got over it but started to have sudden diareah. Not a lot of times. Just odd times when you would need to go fairly quickly. About 2 years later I was in France again and both my wife and I were ill after eating at a local restaurant. My wife was as bad as I had been 2 years earlier but I wasnt as bad thinking possibly it was the same bug and that I was not so badly affected. I have myself suffered with acid reflux for 30 years +

Ever since France I have been suffering with IBS that has got gradually worse. I have had a Sigmoidoscopy, Colonoscopy and Endoscopy which are all clear apart from some divicula in the bottom 1/3 of the colon. I have seen 4 different specialists none of whom have offered a shred of help. Been tested for lactose intolerance and have cut out white bread completely to no avail. Have tried Fybergel but cant say it helped.

One thing that definately makes the problem far worse are the anti acid Proton pump inhibitors that the doctor prescribed for the acid problem and I have been through 4 different ones now but at present am trying to manage with Gaviscon advance. This is a daily problem now resulting in going to the toilet up to 6 times in the first 4 hours of getting up and only then can I go out anywhere. Its a good job I am self employed and generally work from home.

Funny thing is for no apparent reason everything can suddenly return to normal for a week and then it all starts up again. I have read loads on all this and my only hint at finding the cause was an article on BILE ACID DIAREAH.

My diareah varies between orange with bits of things like tomato skin visibly undigested to fatty blobs. Any stools are always small and loose and ALWAYS FLOAT which is another article that I have read

Anyone got any ideas


----------

